# Prüfung der Altersfreigabe bei Steam?



## ein_schelm (21. April 2015)

*Prüfung der Altersfreigabe bei Steam?*

Servus,
mich würde Interessieren wie Steam mein Alter prüft... üblich ist ja eine Prüfung des Personalausweises oder man muss zum netten Postangestellten.
An beides kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, getan zu haben. Wie ist das also?

Dann würde ich mich interessieren ob Steam mir -unwissentlich- eine Version mit einer anderen FSK Einstufung unterschieben kann?
Angenommen ich kauf ein Spiel ohne Jugendfreigabe. Steam hat vom mir aber nicht die Info das ich schon Volljährig bin. Kann mir Steam eine Version vorsetzen die schon ab 16 ist?

Wie ist das wenn ich ein Spiel aus einem anderen Land kaufe, weil es dort nicht zensiert ist. Nun will/muss ich es bei Steam aktivieren. Bleibt die Version erhalten oder wird es automatisch in die deutsche Version umgewandelt?


----------



## NatokWa (21. April 2015)

*AW: Prüfung der Altersfreigabe bei Steam?*

1. Du KANNST keine ausländischen Versionen mehr aktivieren bei Steam -> Regiolock

2. Spätestens wenn du per Bankeinzug oder Kreditkarte bezahlst hast du schon eine Altersverifikation .

3. Ich muste damals Post-Ident nutzen , aber soweit ich weiß machen die das nicht mehr , allerdings muß ich ständig mein Gebutzdatum angeben wenn etwas 18+ ist .... was nervig ist wenn man eh eingeloggt ist .....


----------



## DKK007 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Prüfung der Altersfreigabe bei Steam?*

Teilweise gibt es auf Steam nur geschnittene Versionen, bzw. Sind die extra für Dt. angepasst. Altersprüfung habe ich bisher noch nicht erlebt. Teilweise wird nur beim Seitenaufruf das Geburtsdatum abgefragt.


----------



## jamie (21. April 2015)

*AW: Prüfung der Altersfreigabe bei Steam?*

Die Alterseingabe ist die einzige "Prüfung", die Steam durchführt.


----------



## XyZaaH (21. April 2015)

*AW: Prüfung der Altersfreigabe bei Steam?*

Steam prüft dein alter nicht.


----------



## Stueppi (21. April 2015)

*AW: Prüfung der Altersfreigabe bei Steam?*

Steam prüft dein Alter nicht wirklich. Allerdings sind die möglichkeiten für Kinder online zu bezahlen begrenzt. Konto und Paypal haben die wenigsten und Paysafe Karten sind, laut Verkäuferin die mich nach meinem Perso gefragt hatte, auch ab 18 (wegen pornos etc.). Ob Steam durch dein Bankkonto dein Alter prüft weiß ich nicht.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Prüfung der Altersfreigabe bei Steam?*



NatokWa schrieb:


> 1. Du KANNST keine ausländischen Versionen mehr aktivieren bei Steam -> Regiolock



Woher kommt eigentlich immer so eine Info ? Rege mich da jedes mal auf, wenn ich so was lese   (sorry)
Keine auslänischen Versionen ist ja mal falsch, es gibt ein paar Länder die gesperrt wurden, so das man aus diesen keine Keys mehr aktivieren kann und es lassen sich keine Gifts mehr aus dem Land verschicken.
Betrifft zurzeit z.B Russland (Aufgrund der starken Kursschwankungen) damit die Händler draus kein Profit schlagen können. 

Aus allen anderen Ländern lassen sich ohne Probleme Spiele giften oder die Keys aktivieren.




NatokWa schrieb:


> 2. Spätestens wenn du per Bankeinzug oder Kreditkarte bezahlst hast du schon eine Altersverifikation .


Läst sich über diese Methode das Alter prüfen ? Ich meine nur weil man ein Bankkonto oder Kreditkarte hat, ist man ja nicht automtisch 18.




NatokWa schrieb:


> 3. Ich muste damals Post-Ident nutzen , aber soweit ich weiß machen die das nicht mehr , allerdings muß ich ständig mein Gebutzdatum angeben wenn etwas 18+ ist .... was nervig ist wenn man eh eingeloggt ist .....


Post-Ident hat es  bei Steam noch nie gegeben, hoffe aber das Valve da endlich mal was einführt, damit man zugriff auf den "Uncut Katalog" hat.



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Servus,
> mich würde Interessieren wie Steam mein Alter prüft... üblich ist ja  eine Prüfung des Personalausweises oder man muss zum netten  Postangestellten.
> An beides kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, getan zu haben. Wie ist das also?
> 
> ...



Steam fragt wie wie fast alle Seiten nach deinem Geburtsdatum, wenn du das erforderliche Alter erfüllst kannst du ohne weiteren Prüfungen das Spiel kaufen.
Wenn du über den Deutschen Steam Store ein Spiel käufst, bekommst du immer die Deutsche Version eines Spieles. Für eine Uncut Version musst du dann den Weg über das Ausland gehen. 
Wenn es keine Spezielle Cut Version des Spieles für Deutschland gibt, bekommst du ansonsten die ROW Version, also eine REST OF THE WORLD Version, diese bekommen alle Länder wo es keine Schnitte oder der gleichen gibt z.B US / UK / AT.
Am besten vor dem Kauf immer schauen ob die Version bei Steam geschnitten ist. läst sich auf der Shop Seite an dem *Low Violence: Low Violence Version* Eintrag feststellen. Bei neuen Spielen kann der Eintrag schon mal fehlen, oder wenn  das Spiel noch nicht von der USK geprüft wurde.

Ein gekaufter "Uncut Key" bleibt auch nach der aktivierung Uncut. Also kein Problem eine Uncut Version zu spielen.


----------



## Shona (22. April 2015)

*AW: Prüfung der Altersfreigabe bei Steam?*



jamie schrieb:


> Die Alterseingabe ist die einzige "Prüfung", die Steam durchführt.


Ist aber auch nur drin weil das für den US Jugenschutz als Prüfung des Alters reicht^^
In Deutschland reicht das bei weitem nicht aus, aber zum Glück muss sich Valve nicht an den DE Jugendschutz halten 

Wäre ja noch schönen wenn ich dann wie bei Origin/Uplay die Spiele nur zwischen 23-6 Uhr kaufen können..



BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Läst sich über diese Methode das Alter prüfen ? Ich meine nur weil man  ein Bankkonto oder Kreditkarte hat, ist man ja nicht automtisch  18.


Jein, unter 18 kann man zwar per Lastschrift bezahlen aber man ist nicht voll geschäftsfähig. 
PayPal und KK bekommt man erst ab 18. PaySafe angeblich auch aber nicht jeder Laden prüft das auch nach.



BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Also kein Problem eine Uncut Version zu  spielen.


Falsch, den es kann immer noch der Geo-Lock einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen und dann muss man per VPN spielen und das empfehle ich wirklich niemanden. 
Eine einmalige Aktivierung wegen IP-Lock ist noch in Ordnung und Valve unternimmt dagegen auch nichts, aber eine dauerhafte VPN Verbindung = Account Ban

@TE
Prüfung des Persos ist nur dann gültig wenn es sich dabei um die Eingabe der paar Zahlen da geht, den Personalausweis kopieren ist in Deutschland seit 2010 verboten und gilt als Dokumentenfälschung. Ansich dürfen das nur noch Stellen wie das Arbeitsamt oder Finanzamt.



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mich interessieren ob Steam mir -unwissentlich- eine Version mit einer anderen FSK Einstufung unterschieben kann?
> Angenommen ich kauf ein Spiel ohne Jugendfreigabe. Steam hat vom mir  aber nicht die Info das ich schon Volljährig bin. Kann mir Steam eine  Version vorsetzen die schon ab 16 ist?


Nein, den bei Steam zählt der Key der eingegeben wird.

Uncut Key = Uncut Spiel
Cut Key = Cut Spiel

Auch würde  das nicht Steam bzw. Valve (So heisst das Unternehmen hinter Steam) machen sondern könnte das nur der Publisher/Entwickler des Spiels veranlassen.



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Wie ist das wenn ich ein Spiel aus einem anderen Land kaufe, weil es  dort nicht zensiert ist. Nun will/muss ich es bei Steam aktivieren.  Bleibt die Version erhalten oder wird es automatisch in die deutsche  Version umgewandelt?


Sie oben, aber wie schon geschrieben gibt es den Geo-Lock und den Region-Lock die dir im Weg stehen können.
US, RU und Spiele aus Asien lassen sich in DE nicht mehr so einfach aktivieren da die meisten Geo-Lock haben.

Die einzigen Spiele die sich noch halbwegs aktivieren lassen sind UK/AT Spiele oder aus Luxemburg, Schweiz, Frankreich uvm.

Erklärung Geo-Lock:
Dabei handelt es sich um einen erweiterten Region-Lock. Um ein Spiel mit Geo-Lock zu aktivieren braucht man VPN mit z. B. AT/UK IP und das gleiche gilt fürs spielen. Ohne AT/UK IP lassen sich diese Spiele in DE nicht starten.

Erklärung Region-Lock (IP-Lock):
Dabei handelt es sich um einen Lock für das reine aktivieren. Man kann die Spiele nicht mit einer DE IP aktivieren und braucht dafür  VPN mit z. B. AT/UK IP.
Das reine spielen geht aber ohne und mit vollem Umfang.

Da man aber bezüglich VPN gegen die SSA verstösst sollte man das mit Vorsicht geniessen. Zwar gibt es keine wirklich gemeldeten Fälle das jemals wegen des aktivieren eines Spiels etwas passiert ist (Account Ban), aber es gibt Fälle da wurden die Spiele gelöscht. Diese Fälle hängen aber damit zusammen, das diese Spiele aus einem nicht authorisierten Steam Reseller Shop sind, also diese Shops kaufen die Keys z. B. nicht vom Publisher/Entwickler sondern nehmen diese aus billigen Retailspielen aus z. B. Russland.

Damit komme ich zu dem was viele hier nicht hören wollen oder Ihnen es egal ist => Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht


Bevor sich jemand wundert, ich habe das nun so ausfühlich geschrieben, weil viele denken das es in Ordnung ist wenn man einen Key irgendwo kauft das ist aber nicht der Fall. Irgendwann kommt der Knall und die Publisher lassen die Keys  löschen bei Steam auf die schwarze Liste stellen und dann sind die Spiele wieder weg und das Geld ebenso.


----------



## jamie (22. April 2015)

*AW: Prüfung der Altersfreigabe bei Steam?*



Shona schrieb:


> Jein, unter 18 kann man zwar per Lastschrift bezahlen aber man ist nicht voll geschäftsfähig.
> PayPal und KK bekommt man erst ab 18. PaySafe angeblich auch aber nicht jeder Laden prüft das auch nach.



Aber auch PayPal prüft das Alter nicht nach, so dass auch jeder minderjährige mit seinem Taschengeld-Girokonto PayPal nutzen kann.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Prüfung der Altersfreigabe bei Steam?*



Shona schrieb:


> Jein, unter 18 kann man zwar per Lastschrift bezahlen aber man ist nicht voll geschäftsfähig.
> PayPal und KK bekommt man erst ab 18. PaySafe angeblich auch aber nicht jeder Laden prüft das auch nach.



Also Paypal z.B. wie das Alter garnicht wissen und ne Kreditkarte kann man schon ab 14 bekommen. Ist dann zwar nur eine Prepaid KK aber mit der kann man ja auch überall normal zahlen.



Shona schrieb:


> Falsch, den es kann immer noch der Geo-Lock einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen und dann muss man per VPN spielen und das empfehle ich wirklich niemanden.
> 
> Sie oben, aber wie schon geschrieben gibt es den Geo-Lock und den Region-Lock die dir im Weg stehen können.
> US, RU und Spiele aus Asien lassen sich in DE nicht mehr so einfach aktivieren da die meisten Geo-Lock haben.
> Die einzigen Spiele die sich noch halbwegs aktivieren lassen sind UK/AT Spiele oder aus Luxemburg, Schweiz, Frankreich uvm.



Also einen richtigen Geo-Lock, so das man das Spiel nicht  starten kann, die Spiele kann man an einer Hand abzählen.(*RU, ASIA Keys nicht mit einbezogen,die haben zwar alle einen Geo-Lock aber andere Problematik*)
Betroffen sind z.B Wolfenstein The New Order und ein paar Games von Square Enix (Kane & Lynch 2, Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition)
Wobei der Geolock bei Wolfenstein The New Order seit ein paar Tagen entfernt wurde und man es auch hier ohne VPN starten kann.

US geht weiterhin ohne Probleme, da die Keys ja auch nur ROW Key sind.


----------



## Shona (22. April 2015)

*AW: Prüfung der Altersfreigabe bei Steam?*



BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> US geht weiterhin ohne Probleme, da die Keys ja auch nur ROW Key sind.


Nope eben nicht, nicht jeder US Key = ROW 
Ich habe z. B. Serious Sam HD: SE Retail (US) im Account 

Das der Geo-Lock bei Wolfenstein weg ist bezweifle ich den das ist die Uncut Version https://steamdb.info/sub/41691/ und diese kann nicht in DE gekauft oder gespielt werden.




BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Also einen richtigen Geo-Lock, so das man das Spiel nicht  starten kann, die Spiele kann man an einer Hand abzählen.


So gut wie jede RU Version eines Spiels und das sind mehr als du Hände hast 
Wurde sogar nachträglich geändert -> Steam - Valve sperrt russische Steam-Keys im Westen - News - GameStar.de 

Glaube mir das tut vielen weh den viele kauften immer nur keys weil die so günstig sind


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Prüfung der Altersfreigabe bei Steam?*



Shona schrieb:


> Nope eben nicht, nicht jeder US Key = ROW
> Ich habe z. B. Serious Sam HD: SE Retail (US) im Account
> 
> Das der Geo-Lock bei Wolfenstein weg ist bezweifle ich den das ist die Uncut Version https://steamdb.info/sub/41691/ und diese kann nicht in DE gekauft oder gespielt werden.



Ausnahmen gibt es bei den Keys immer wieder mal, entweder gab es dort ein Bonus, das Spiel musste für USA angepasst werden oder es gab (gibt) nur diese eine Version (oder Key).
Man wird im Account auch bestimmt die ein oder andere UK/AT/EU Version oder ähnliches finden. 

Also laut Account habe ich die Wolfenstein: The New Order ROW Pre-Purchase Version und läst sich zurzeit ohne Probleme installieren und starten. Wie das mit aktivieren ist kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, da ich das Spiel ja schon besitze 
Kann man auch im Wolfenstein: The New Order ROW Steam Community Hub nachlesen. Gibt mehrere denen das Aufgefallen ist. Warum die Steam DB Seite das noch anderes anzeigt, kann z.B. daran liegen, da sich nicht alle Apps automatisch updaten 
und das letzte Update schon ein Monat alt ist. Vielleicht auch ein Fehler und es wird später wieder gesperrt. 




Shona schrieb:


> So gut wie jede RU Version eines Spiels und das sind mehr als du Hände hast
> Wurde sogar nachträglich geändert -> Steam - Valve sperrt russische Steam-Keys im Westen - News - GameStar.de



Deshalb habe ich das hier, ja  nicht umsonst geschrieben 



BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> (*RU, ASIA Keys nicht mit einbezogen,die haben zwar alle einen Geo-Lock aber andere Problematik*)



Einen 100 % Geo Lock gibt es nur bei den von mir genannten Spielen.

Beispielt:
*Spiel 123 RU Version* lässt sich nicht aktivieren, *Spiel 123 UK Version* läst sich aber aktivieren = kein wirklicher Geo-Lock auf dem Spiel, da der Geo-Lock nicht das Spiel, sondern nur bestimmte Keys betrifft.
Im Fall von Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition z:B. gibt es aber einen 100 % Geo-Lock, da sich keine Version aktivieren und starten lässt, mit einer Deutschen IP.

Lässt sich doof erklären, aber ist leider so. Valve hat die Keys/Gifts halt Weltweit für alle anderen gespert, um zu verhinder das sich  Shops(oder Personen)  in den Ländern für 5 €$ irgenwas ein Spiele Key kaufen und den dann in z.B. Europa für 40 €$ wieder verkaufen.
Sollange man sich von den RU/ASIA Key fernhält, hat man normal keine Problem mit einer Uncut Version.




Shona schrieb:


> Glaube mir das tut vielen weh den viele kauften immer nur keys weil die so günstig sind



Wer billing käuft, muss sich  halt nicht wundern, dass es später zu Problemen kommen kann. Wie mit Elektrogeräten, lieber jedes Jahr z.B. einnen neuen Bohrmaschiner für 30 € kaufen weil es ja Billig ist, als einmal einen richtigen.
Oder Leute die sich für 1000-2000 € einen PC zusammen bauen und dann keine 80 € mehr für Windows haben.


----------



## Shona (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Prüfung der Altersfreigabe bei Steam?*



BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Also laut Account habe ich die Wolfenstein: The New Order ROW Pre-Purchase Version und läst sich zurzeit ohne Probleme installieren und starten. Wie das mit aktivieren ist kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, da ich das Spiel ja schon besitze


-> https://steamcommunity.com/groups/foruncut#announcements/detail/190617966729097762

Zitat: 
"*Wie schon bei Wolfenstein: The New Order* ist auch die ROW Version des  Prequels namentlich Wolfenstein: The Old Blood *für deutsche Steamuser  nicht so ohne weiteres aktivier-, installier und natürlich auch  startbar.*"

forUncut weiss was sie schreiben und SteamDB liest die Änderungen direkt vom SteamServer aus, heisst wenn sowas verändert worden wär, wäre es auch in der SteamDB. Wenn du schon VPN zum spielen nutzt dann gib es einfach zu, aber behaupte nicht das es ohne VPN gehen würde.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Prüfung der Altersfreigabe bei Steam?*



Shona schrieb:


> SteamDB liest die Änderungen direkt vom SteamServer aus, heisst wenn sowas verändert worden wär, wäre es auch in der SteamDB. Wenn du schon VPN zum spielen nutzt dann gib es einfach zu, aber behaupte nicht das es ohne VPN gehen würde.



Ist schon richtig, aber nicht alle Apps werden immer automatisch upgedatet und bei The New Order war das  letzte Update vor über einem Monat laut der HP.
Kann dir leider nicht erklären warum das Spiel zurzeit einfach so funktioniert, wenn ich ein VPN benutzen würde, hätte ich kein Problem das zuzugeben, nur warum etwas zugeben was nicht stimmt ?

Im Steam Forum der DE Version haben schon mehrere Leute geschrieben das man es zurzeit ohne VPN installieren und starten kann . Link
Im Forum der ROW Version gibt es auch ein kleinen Thread wo darüber berichtet wirde (Will jetzt kein Link Posten, da man  über den Link auch zugriff auf die Screenshots der ROW Version hat 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Den CD Key zu aktivieren geht wohl nicht, installieren und  spielen schon.
Ein User schreibt was davon das der GeoLock entfernt wird wenn das Spiel eine längere Zeit auf dem Account registriert ist.
Habe persönlich davon noch nie was gehöt und glaube auch nicht das es stimmt, aber da es nicht offizielles gibt, kann man nur weiter raten, warum das spielen jetzt einfach so geht.
Oder halt wie gesagt ein Fehler der bald gefixt wird und dann nicht mehr funktioniert.




Shona schrieb:


> forUncut weiss was sie schreiben


Kann gut sein, aber schätze mal das forUncut auch nur das schreibt was zu 100 % bestätigt wurde und da es hier nichts offizielles zu gibt, wird wohl auch nicht darüber berichtet.


----------



## S754 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Prüfung der Altersfreigabe bei Steam?*



BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Also Paypal z.B. wie das Alter garnicht wissen und ne Kreditkarte kann man schon ab 14 bekommen. Ist dann zwar nur eine Prepaid KK aber mit der kann man ja auch überall normal zahlen.



Wo gibt's bitte eine Kreditkarte ab 14 Jahren? Kannst du mir mal nen Link oder so schicken? Lese das gerade zum ersten mal.


----------



## Gripschi (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Prüfung der Altersfreigabe bei Steam?*

Prepaid KK bekommt man z.b
 Bei der Sparkasse. Meine holte Ich mit 16 glaub.

Sehr praktisch so was


----------



## Shona (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Prüfung der Altersfreigabe bei Steam?*



S754 schrieb:


> Wo gibt's bitte eine Kreditkarte ab 14 Jahren? Kannst du mir mal nen Link oder so schicken? Lese das gerade zum ersten mal.


kriegste teilweise sogar ab 7 jahren - > Prepaid Kreditkarte für Schüler und Jugendliche


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Prüfung der Altersfreigabe bei Steam?*



S754 schrieb:


> Wo gibt's bitte eine Kreditkarte ab 14 Jahren? Kannst du mir mal nen Link oder so schicken? Lese das gerade zum ersten mal.



Musst einfach mal bei der Bank wo du zurzeit bist nach einer Prepaid Kreditkarte  fragen, die meisten Banken bieten sowas heutzutage an. 

Wenn du nicht fündig wirst, kann ich auch *mywirecard.de* empfehlen, ist so ähnlich wie Paypal oder Click & Buy nur bekommst du dort eine Digitale Kreditkarte mit der du Online überall zahlen kannst.
Kannst dich für eine Visa oder Mastercard entscheiden, da es sich um eine Digitale Prepaid Kreditkarte handelt musst du erst Geld auf das mywirecard Konto überweisen, bevor du die Karte zum Shoppen benutzen kannst.
Bei der Mastercard Variante kostet eine Überweisung 1 € Gebühr, dabei ist der Betrag egal und diese ist im Jahr kostenlos, bei der Visa Karte sind die Gebühren was höher und die Karte kostet im Jahr ca. 10 €. 
Da kannst du mit der Mastercard eigentlich nichts falsch machen.

Bekommst dort halt eine Kreditkartennummer, ein Ablauftdatum und den 3 Stelligen Sicherheitscode den man benötigt um Online was zu kaufen. Das ganze halt Digital, wenn du eine richtige Karte (für das Portemonnaie) haben willst kannst du die dort aber auch bestellen, 
nur sind dann die Gebühren wieder höher.

Am besten, einfach mal auf der Seite durchlesen, oder einmal bei deiner Bank nachfragen, was die so anbieten.


----------

